
Robinhood Launches Checking with Debit Card and 2.05% Interest - atlasunshrugged
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/08/robinhood-cash-management/
======
nerdkid93
I'd be interested to see if they make it even more "Checking account"-like by
allowing users to mail/write checks out of the Cash Management account.

